

Show HN: Some useless JS that simulates ping in the Browser - erickj
http://ejjohnson.org/pong/pinger.html

======
erickj
Just a heads up, the reason I say "useless" is that about 1/2 of the servers I
tried testing with using the technique in the pong tool just black hole the
request.

